# Site Access Problems



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

While I had Internet access to all of the other sites I frequent, for the better part of a day, I couldn't get on either DBSTalk or AVS Forum. I expected to see a post on what had happened, but I can't believe I was the only one affected.

Anyone else have similar problems in the last 24 hours???

John


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm on several times per day. There have been days that AVSForum has been busy but I have not seen a problem with DBSTalk in at least a month.

I've seen no problems today to be sure, with either site.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I couldn't get on all day either. This is the first time today I could access the site.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I go on both AVS Forum and DBS Talk many times a day. Unless there was a problem between 3:30-9PM ET, No problems with access here..


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I couldn't get on either one this morning (8:00 ET or so) and have been out all day until now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Despite horrendous delays caused by my pcu running at 95-100% for minutes
at a time, I've had no problem getting in since I logged on this morning. Goody.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I heard there were some DNS issues with Comcast that have been corrected.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I am having a very difficult time with the responsiveness of this site for the past two days. All the other sites I frequent are working fine. Am I the only one hving problems?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

gpg said:


> I am having a very difficult time with the responsiveness of this site for the past two days. All the other sites I frequent are working fine. Am I the only one hving problems?


The site has been pretty busy over the past week due to the HR20 software updates so you will see some periodic slowdowns. There was also an issue this morning that has cleared up.

The good news is that as a DBSTalk Club Member, you should not see the server busy message since club members have priority access.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm happy that the site is getting more popular; let's hope more people become members so that funds are available to upgrade to support the increased traffic.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

gpg said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm happy that the site is getting more popular; let's hope more people become members so that funds are available to upgrade to support the increased traffic.


A server upgrade is still coming and hopefully in the near future. Hard to say exactly when. Just hang in there and thanks for your patience.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I heard there were some DNS issues with Comcast that have been corrected.


I don't think they've been corrected. I've been having the same issue since this started 2 weeks ago. More than half the time I am unable to access DBSTalk or TCF.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Lord Vader,



Chris Blount said:


> Good idea. Another suggestion to all would be to try http://www.opendns.com if you are on Comcast and having trouble accessing the site.


I just set this up myself after having these same issues and so far it's been running smooth and perfect. Easy to setup as well. Only bad part is that you have to restart the computer.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, as long as that doesn't mess up my DTIVO connections.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I now can access DBSTalk today after being unable to most of the day. Whenever I can't access DBSTalk, I also can't access TCF, which is to be expected. 

Comcast has been NO help at all, refusing to believe it's their problem, to which I asked them, "Why then, when I ask friends or relatives who have Comcast to try DBS and TCF, can't they access these sites either?" People I know who have other ISPs ARE able to get in.

Comcast is hit or miss right now, mostly miss.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I mentioned above about OpenDNS and it actually got my system going slower. I did a search on the net for Comcast and DNS to see what I could find out about their issues and instead found a new DNS number and it's been blazing fast...

Use the same steps to get to your router config by way that OpenDNS shows you but then put in 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.3 respectively instead of their DNS config. It seemed slow at first but now it's just cruzing.


----------

